# Eastern Texas



## mistercurls (Oct 3, 2007)

I will be traveling to Beaumont from Louisiana for the weekend. I'm wondering if there is anywhere along the way that I could go take a look and see if I could find some t's or other inverts.


----------



## mistercurls (Oct 8, 2007)

Does anybosy know what I can find around there or where.


----------



## Ted (Oct 8, 2007)

mistercurls said:


> Does anybosy know what I can find around there or where.


i dont know specific locations.
never seen a T in east texas.
but anywhere in that area with suitable habitat is a great place.
lots of neat stuff out that way.


----------

